# Web site



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Please check out our website with information on the breeds we keep. Give us some feedback/suggestions. we will be updating it regularly with new photos, etc. www.martinlofts.com

Thanks
Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just checked out your site. Boy, you have some gorgeous birds. I thoroughly enjoyed everything! 

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, after what Maggie said, I had to look 

Yes, it's a really cool site, all right!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your website, your birds are lovely.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful pigeons, beautiful site! Rollers are my favorites, too. We have an almond hen that looks nearly identical to the reddish one on your home page. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*Website*

Hi, You have a very nice website and some beautiful pigeons Love them magpies Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Great Site*

HI LINK, Just look at your web just great and the birds are very fine.Wish I could help you with the ENGLISH OWL ,but I raise ITALIAN OWLS, had the best ITALIAN at2006 NPA GRAND NATIONAL. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI LINK, Just look at your web just great and the birds are very fine.Wish I could help you with the ENGLISH OWL ,but I raise ITALIAN OWLS, had the best ITALIAN at2006 NPA GRAND NATIONAL. GEORGE


So, George .. where's some pictures of this champion? Many of us do not know the breeds and pictures are really helpful .. so help us out .. OK?

Terry


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for checking out our site, we will be adding new photos very soon.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

OMG I love your site! SO INFORMATIVE! & very beautiful birds! can you let me know where you got all that information regarding pigeon weight and size? Id love to read more about the various breeds!


----------

